# Best tying material..



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Up until l a few weeks ago i was using rubber to tie my pouches ,then i decided to look into mums sewing cabinet and found this plastic material which i suppose can be bought in arts and craft shops.

Mate this is the bees knees for tying pouches fast and neat , using a non slip knot,don't know the proper name for it,its a lot easier and faster then using the rubber band method and i promise you it will not come undone..

Cheers Tassie


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I use twine tied off with a constrictor knot


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

this may sound strange, and i havent tried it YET, but maybe heat shrink tubing. right now i use leftover theraband strips.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Cotton twine with a constrictor knot, works like a charm for me!

Cheers!

E.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i was looking for something neater and light weight for ties for lighter pull bands . i like cotton `butchers

twine , and never had it fail . but it looks awful after some shooting . came up with this plastic

stretch material for making bead bracelets and necklaces that stretches so you can pull

them on. it is 1 mm thick and strong , stretchy just right for constrictor knots, and it will not

dig in and cut the rubber . great on small tubes and single layer flats . it won`t hold

thera band black , real big tubes etc. it`s the `stretch magic ` on the spool . 2 or 3

dollars on ebay or craft stores . works for me------------


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

The pull string off of big pet food bags works for me. I do a constrictor knot and on the opposite side, tie a surgeon knot. No fails yet.


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone,some good ideas in there,Oh the knot i was trying to describe is the constrictor knot..

Good shooting...Tassie


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

I am going to try Spiderwire Stealth Braid the next time I have to tie one.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tracker378 said:


> I am going to try Spiderwire Stealth Braid the next time I have to tie one.


What type of knot would you tie with that, won't spider wire cut through rubber real easily ?

wll


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Similar to poster "something original", I cut thin strips maybe 1/8th inch wide from broken bands and use that exclusively...effectively recycling broken elastic...it's no heavier than the rest of the rubber elastic...and using a pair of fine needle nosed pliers to do a tuck under the final 2 wraps. I wrap 5 times plus the 2 to tuck under. Method for new shooters...

2. Wrap while stretched (I use a bench vise with towel to hold the fork) 5 wraps.

3. Place a thin needle nosed pier over the 5 wraps

4. Wrap 2 more wraps but including over the closed jaws of the plier

5. Open the jaws of the plier a bit and grab the wrap's loose end you are holding in your fingers

6. Pull the wrap under the previous two wraps and vola...you've done it. The rubber wrap holds itself in place due to friction rubber to rubber.

Jorg has a video on youtube about this needle nosed plier method.

You can substitute a string loop for the needle nose plier, putting the lose end of the wrap through a loop in a piece of string and pull the wrap through under the previous 2 wraps.

You can easily avoid tieing forks, only tieing pouches, if you use a slot for bands and a hole for tubes. Stretch and insert for slots/bands, plug the tube on the side facing the target with a BB or apt sized shot or plug or piece of golf tee.

There are youtube vids on that method also. For the life of me I can't figure out how to post a link, the editor doesn't work in my computer, using IE and Windows..


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The so-called "wrap & tuck" method using thin rubber strips, ideally cut from old torn bands, has worked extremely well for me to attach band sets to the pouch & slingshot forks.

I use a vise to hold one side of the leather pouch to keep the flat band ends under tension as I wrap the rubber strips around these ends, also under tension, and finish up with a final wrap over the thumb in order to pull the end of the strip under this final wrap with the other hand. As I cut 30-40% tapered bands, breakage usually occurs at the pouch after a fairly reasonable number of shots - which is safest in my opinion.

"Gamekeeper John" (UK), who also sells slingshots, has made a very good instruction video regarding this efficient attachment method - check it out:


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

wll said:


> Tracker378 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to try Spiderwire Stealth Braid the next time I have to tie one.
> ...


I'm not sure if this will happen. The line is a thick braid with a waxy coating. I plan to wrap it a few times sort of like tying a fly. Maybe I could wrap a tiny strip of cloth or tape around it first before wraping with Spiderwire.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

Tracker378 said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Tracker378 said:
> ...


 you really don`t need anything that strong , i tried it with `kelvar `power braid and it won`t hold a knot . most super

fishing lines are very slick to avoid abrasion and guide drag on the rod . ..............


----------

